

Show HN: Simple calculator, try urlcalc.com/1+2 - qxoco
http://urlcalc.com/1+2

======
qxoco
Hi hackers. This is my first app. I made it to scratch an itch I had: Be able
to make a calculation quickly and share the formula and the results
(copy/pasting the link). In the next iteration I think I will add some share
buttons.

As I said, this is my first app. Please please please give me feedback! Good
or bad, everything helps!

Thank you

------
Rainymood
Nice project, but could you tell me why I should use this over let's say
Wolfram Alpha?

~~~
qxoco
Hi, thanks for the feedback. I am a fan of Wolfram Alpha. It is just faster,
as it performs the calculations client side. I have been using a uglier
version of urlcalc for a while, it just sits as a tab in my browser ready to
be used for simple calculations.

